# Please Give your Opinion on this TV Samsung Plasma E550 51"



## S_V (Feb 12, 2013)

Hello Guys,

How are you all?

Cousin and me planning to Buy Samsung E490 3D 43" HD Ready (41,500 with Blu-Ray player) and SAMSUNG E550 3D 51" FULL HD (67,500) Respectively. 

Links for Specifications : E550 and E490.

Please feel Free to give your opinions only If you know exactly what you are talking. No personal Brand Supporting or Baseless opinions. Be honest.

I already own Samsung D5900VR 40 inch LED SAMSUNG but this time I wanted to go for 3D as well as Big Screen and judging my Budget I am seriously thinking about this TV.

I went for Demo and saw couple of Blu Ray and 3D Demos in the showroom. I can feel the lack of LED BRIGHTNESS missing in plasma clearly but still the IMAGE quality is really same and good. Moreover the Picture is Really BIG and Black Levels are good. 3D depth Level is also AWESOME. I stood almost 25 feet away and I can feel the snake coming right onto me.. 

Unfortunately, the TV display conditions in showrooms is really Poor and due to that I am unable to take final decision.

Please suggest me..

Go or no GO?

Regards....


----------



## vickybat (Feb 13, 2013)

*Re: Please Give your Opinion on this TV Samsung Plasma E550 51&quot;*

Hi Sunil. 

Seriously mate both the tv's are a no go especially E490. It supports a resolution of 1024x768 which isn't even 720p.
Avoid it at all costs.

The 550 is a good one but the active 3d is a big turn-off for me. I personally don't prefer active 3d and i guess you'll find lots of people with this mentality.
The reasons are various and one of them is flickering. The switching technique that stereoscopic active glasses employ are prone to flickering when synchronizing with disoriented light of two images
from the tv.

This issue has been plaguing active 3d from beginning and brings health issues like nausea, headache , blurred vision etc. So people are detracted from 3d altogether.

The future of 3d is RealD or passive 3d. You can read my article here to have a brief idea what passive 3d is -* Link*

This is the same technology used in cinemas for viewing 3d and incidentally, its cheaper too including the glasses whose cost starts from some 400 bucks.
So if you are into viewing 3d especially watching movies for extended hours, passive 3d is the way to go. In this year CES, all major manufactures including samsung, sony , lg and panasonic showed off their next-gen models and all of them were passive including 4k resolution displays.

So close your eyes and invest in passive displays. LG and panasonic are promoting passive displays in india currently while sony and samsung are soon to follow with their models.
Our forum member cilus has an LG passive 23 inch 3d monitor and we've watched Avengers 3d and a lot others on it. The depth is amazing, with zero flickering and one can watch 3d in peace for long hours.

Check out some models here. All of them sport IPS panels and Smart-TV features:

 The Next Generation 3D TV_42LW4500

 The Next Generation 3D TV_47LW4500

 TH-L55ET5D | Panasonic

 TH-L47ET5D | Panasonic

 TH-L42ET5D | Panasonic

Showroom prices are cheaper than the ones mentioned in company's website.

*P.S *- Cinema 3d & Polarized 3d are passive 3d


----------



## sumit_anand (Feb 13, 2013)

Since you have already observed the lack of led brighness in the tv so what I would suggest you is try to avoid plasma and get a tv with led backlighting, On doing research a bit about E550,I found that owners of this tv have some sound issues as well Samsung - PS51E550D1R customer reviews - product reviews - read top consumer ratings Also I am not entirely sure that whether you have restriced youself to sasmung only or you have other brands in your mind as well. So please let me know whether you are interested in other brands as well or not as there are so many other models from Sony, panasonic, lg which are better than the models you have listed and they are well under your budget as well.


----------



## S_V (Feb 14, 2013)

Thanks Vicky and Sumit.... Thanks so much for your valuable suggestions and will keep in mind.

@Vicky ... is that LG 47inch is good to go? Becoz Panasonic is having servicing issues in Hyderabad.


----------



## vickybat (Feb 14, 2013)

S_V said:


> Thanks Vicky and Sumit.... Thanks so much for your valuable suggestions and will keep in mind.
> 
> @Vicky ... is that LG 47inch is good to go? Becoz Panasonic is having servicing issues in Hyderabad.



Definitely mate. It sports an s-ips panel and has cinema 3d with smart tv features.
Do check it out. I was impressed with it during a demo. Absolutely zero flickering as with all passive 3d displays.


----------



## sumit_anand (Feb 15, 2013)

S_V said:


> Thanks Vicky and Sumit.... Thanks so much for your valuable suggestions and will keep in mind.
> 
> @Vicky ... is that LG 47inch is good to go? Becoz Panasonic is having servicing issues in Hyderabad.



Welcome mate....Just a Small Suggestion that model vickybat listed is older series..LM is the latest series from LG and on the other hand you can also check the HX series from Sony but they might not fit your budget.


----------



## S_V (Feb 15, 2013)

@sumit...

Yes... I saw that Sony HX 750.... It's really good for IQ and 3D depth too. But Major issues with it is...even a slight Head bend towards your left or Right you are loosing 3D effect and can see NON 3D image and this is not the case with Samsung Active glasses unless you bend your head towards Left or Right down completely.  
Anyways....

I bought LG 55 LM6700 and will post in Forum this weekend. Unit is coming today.  I got for 1,25,000 with 8 x 3D glasses along with 3D Bluray Player HTS 5.1 (LG HB806TM).

I am seeing Mixed Reviews regarding this Model but I am fine with overall IQ and 3D depth considering the 75 Watts power consumption. Still I feel Active 3D depth is very good than Passive. But with Active 3D Glasses I noticed Flickering too but it's not the Image flickering it's some low black color flickering near bottom Frame. Its Noticeable for people like me and My wife didn't feel that Black Flickering a problem at all.  Also with Active 3D glasses the viewing angle is mind Blowing and you will not loose 3D effect at any position but not the same with Passive 3D.


*LASTLY... Thanks so much to Mr. Vicky who's shown tremendous support in buying this TV...*


----------



## vickybat (Feb 15, 2013)

^^ Congrats for the purchase mate and you're always welcome. 

I finally managed to brainwash you in buying passive 3d.  
But that's one hell of a solid decision you took and that tv is awesome with its borderless design and 3d.

Buddy i think you meant this in your post if i'm not wrong:

*"Also with Passive 3D glasses the viewing angle is mind Blowing and you will not loose 3D effect at any position but not the same with Active 3D"*.


----------



## S_V (Feb 15, 2013)

yes mate...


----------



## vickybat (Feb 15, 2013)

Power consumption of led based tv's is declining rapidly. I mean a 55 incher beast consumes a measly power of 75 watts.
That is 25 watt lesser than a 100 watt bulb and 5 watt lesser than two tubelights or four 20 watt ccfl's.

That's really an achievement in tv industry. This is the reason why manufacturers adopted led's and their successors like Oled.

Plasma is starting to decline and high power consumption is one of the reasons out of several.


----------



## S_V (Feb 15, 2013)

yes Vicky... 75-78 watts is the Highest it takes with power options off.. With Power save Mode, it consumes only 50-58 watts with slight less brightness but still the Best Brightness says the reviewer... That's why it achieved Green Award for it's power technology....

With Plasma's ... it's really different , at first when I thought of Plasma e550 51 is 186 watts and Panasonic Plasma 50 inch is 330 watts... 330 watts? What the Heck I thought. Considering the Current slab rates in AP especially starting this APRIL it's a BIG HOLE in your wallet with plasma's....


----------



## vickybat (Feb 15, 2013)

^^ Exactly mate. My 32 incher also has that power saving mode and i usually watch after setting it to a mid value ( not maximum power saving mode). The brightness levels decline a bit but its absolutely fine considering the reduced power.
But 75 watts for a 55 incher that too with power options turned off , is really something.

This thread should prove really helpful to those either buying a 3d or non-3d tv. 
Whoa wait 330 watts for plasma??  People should stay away from that.


----------



## Minion (Feb 15, 2013)

^^you should really turn off any powersaving feature to get optimal Picture instead you can lower  t.v backlit to your comfortable level.


----------



## sumit_anand (Feb 16, 2013)

Congo on your purchase of the LM6700. From your first post it looked like you are very keen on getting the Samsung models you have listed down but from no where came the LG model. Thanks for updating me the issue in the Sony HX750 as i wasn't aware of the same. Please do post the pics and the review of the tv once you recieve it.


----------



## S_V (Feb 17, 2013)

Unit came Friday evening and testing from yes'day and will post the Pictures and Review.... Very soon

In the time.... THIS UNIT ROCKS but still tuning to my taste.... MUST SAY ONE THING about Colour Tone.. SAMSUNG TV's are Cooler (Little Bluish and Good Blacks) and LG's are little WARMER TONE THAN NORMAL.... Still Good Picture too..


----------

